
A Day Without Mono is like a Day Without a Bullet in my Head - nickb
http://slashdot.org/~AKAImBatman/journal/171365
======
davi
This rant seems like it's more about the difficulty of compiling & configuring
open source tools on the Mac than it is about Mono in particular.

For a non-specialist programmer like me, almost no open source tools Just Work
on the Mac. My experience is very often similar to the one described in the
rant.

In contrast, I can get work done with Ubuntu. When I need a new library, I
install it, and it usually Just Works.

But, I have a Mac, I like my Mac, and I don't want any other kind of laptop.
So, I'm starting to think that the right way to get the broadest range of
stuff done on a Mac is to have OS X run the nice hardware and Apple's vanilla
productivity applications, then run open source tools and libraries in a
VMWare-hosted Linux installation. (Also have a Windows installation, for the
apps that Windows runs best: Photoshop, PowerPoint, and a few niche apps I
need that will never be ported.)

In the meantime, my current world Parellels, ssh+screen, and occasionally a
MacFUSE mount, let me get a lot of work done. I've learned to just route
around the kind of hassles this guy describes.

